

4K TV (84") by Sony - brooksbp
http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&identifier=S_4KTV

======
brooksbp
Super stoked about 4K. Does anyone have realistic insight as to how long it
will take to reach consumer market? How about 4K computer monitors?

